# Pasadena area practice partner



## AHinnebusch (Jan 13, 2004)

I live in the Alhambra, Ca area and am looking for a Sunday Morning workout partner to go over forms and techniques at or below the blue belt technique level.  If you are near the Pasadena area and are interested in practicing on Sunday mornings please email me.

Andrew


----------

